# Lets have a dinner party with music!



## wrenchboy (Jul 11, 2021)

Change the name of a musician, singer or band to a food item.


----------



## wrenchboy (Jul 11, 2021)

Motley Croutons

ZZ Toppings

What else are you bringing to the Jimmy Buffet(bu-fay)?


----------



## MattB (Jul 11, 2021)

Bread.


----------

